# -Crankin' Them In-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I took these customers out yesterday on a 4-hour mid-day trip in the pouring rain.
It was a birthday trip for the daughter. And her family booked an outing with me. She turned twenty-eight. And they caught twenty-eight fish!
I had them throwing Bomber Model 4As on Zebco 33s! It was hilarious! I had never done that one before. But I knew the bass would hit it. And they wanted to learn something different than the ole' bobber and worm stuff. Milfoil was the key. I had them fishing in about 10 to 14ft. of water ticking the crankers in the milfoil. They would get hung up a lot in the weeds. But I knew the bass would come out of it and hit these cranks. They caught: largemouth bass, crappie, bluegill, and channel cats. 

I think I had as much fun as they did.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

haha nice. Looks like she had a good time


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

They for sure got their moneys worth, good job putting them on the fish.


----------



## Mtwillard79 (Apr 19, 2013)

What color of cranks?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

It's hard for us bass guys to use a zebco33 but man do the work


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Mtwillard79 said:


> What color of cranks?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They were using Bomber 4A's in Root Beer Float. 'Cause we were in a clear water environment. 

When throwing mid depth 3-6ft. crankbaits in clear water. My confidence bait is a Bomber Model 4A in Root Beer/Float or Root Beer/Chartreus. If I'm cranking deep clear water. My confidence baits are the 1/2oz. Bomber BD6F or 3/4oz. Bomber BD7F in the Foxy Shad pattern. They go from 10 to 14ft. deep & 14 to 18ft. deep respectively.
In darker water I go with darker more aggressive color patterns.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Great post jig n pig


----------

